# Oregon ra121



## cegolk (13 Jul 2009 às 03:09)

Ola, não sei se estou no lugar certo para postar minha duvida, porem la vai ela....

Estou querendo comprar um Oregon RA121 e queria saber a opnião de voces...
como funciona a previsão dele? Ele acerta? E o tempo (em hrs)?


----------



## under (13 Jul 2009 às 10:53)

Ola.olha esse relogio nao conheço mas posso falar da experiencia que tenho de relogios "ABC" (Altimeter, Barometer, Compass ).
Os que eu tenho sao da Casio e tem as seguintes funçoes:Altimetro,barometro e termometro.
Entao é assim:se o quero usar para medir a temperatura tenho que o tirar do pulso porque aquece com o calor do corpo.Se o quiser usar como altimetro,tenho que o colocar no pulso 15 a 20 minutos antes de o poder usar pois o calor do corpo altera a mediçao,ou seja,so o altimetro tem que estar a uma temperatura constante ( no pulso) para poder dar a mediçao correcta. Mas a funçao que uso mesmo é o Barometro.Estes relogios sao brutalmente certinhos,comparo de hora a hora com o site da meteo e a tendencia e a pressao barometrica estao sempre correctas 
No teu caso tens que pesquisar na net,ver reviews,ver se ele é certo no pulso ou se nao é termo-compensado.Mas se quiseres bons relogios que sao autenticas estaçoes meteorologicas,inclusive com alarme de tempestade e com mais precisao que os casio,recomendo que des uma saltada a pagina da suunto:  http://www.suunto.com/interactive/Core/ com excelentes relogios.Um abraço!


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jul 2009 às 14:09)

under disse:


> Ola.olha esse relogio nao conheço mas posso falar da experiencia que tenho de relogios "ABC" (Altimeter, Barometer, Compass ).
> Os que eu tenho sao da Casio e tem as seguintes funçoes:Altimetro,barometro e termometro.
> Entao é assim:se o quero usar para medir a temperatura tenho que o tirar do pulso porque aquece com o calor do corpo.Se o quiser usar como altimetro,tenho que o colocar no pulso 15 a 20 minutos antes de o poder usar pois o calor do corpo altera a mediçao,ou seja,so o altimetro tem que estar a uma temperatura constante ( no pulso) para poder dar a mediçao correcta. Mas a funçao que uso mesmo é o Barometro.Estes relogios sao brutalmente certinhos,comparo de hora a hora com o site da meteo e a tendencia e a pressao barometrica estao sempre correctas
> No teu caso tens que pesquisar na net,ver reviews,ver se ele é certo no pulso ou se nao é termo-compensado.Mas se quiseres bons relogios que sao autenticas estaçoes meteorologicas,inclusive com alarme de tempestade e com mais precisao que os casio,recomendo que des uma saltada a pagina da suunto:  http://www.suunto.com/interactive/Core/ com excelentes relogios.Um abraço!



Ou, noutra linha de relógios, os T-Touch da Tissot.
Tenho um e acho-o muito fiável, embora com as limitações que todos estes relógios têm, nomeadamente ao nível da leitura de temperaturas...


----------



## under (13 Jul 2009 às 14:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ou, noutra linha de relógios, os T-Touch da Tissot.
> Tenho um e acho-o muito fiável, embora com as limitações que todos estes relógios têm, nomeadamente ao nível da leitura de temperaturas...



Sim esses sao muito bons tambem mas frisaste o que eu disse anteriormente,relogios que tem sensores de temperatura,sao fiaveis fora do pulso.Para medir a temperatura com eles no pulso esquecam.Quanto ao barometro ja nao é assim,eu ando no meu local de trabalho com ele e consigo prever alteraçoes climatericas sem o tirar do pulso.


----------



## cegolk (13 Jul 2009 às 23:35)

aqui no Brasil o valor desses relogios são absurdos, por isso me interessei nesse Oregon, porém não encontro uma review que fale específico dele, elas falam do modelo e as funções, mais nenhuma que alguem tenha testado ele. Quais são os metodos que o relógio possa ter para fazer as previsões? Vantagens e desvantagens. Grato!


----------

